# Stone inlay



## Doug21470 (Mar 20, 2011)

Just finished a table top with stone inlay for the first time. I'm pretty happy with the outcome.


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Crushed stone and pour?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's pretty cool...well done.












 







.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Nicely done sir...did you use a template for the grooving?:thumbsup:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

You have every right to be happy with it. Well done! It's beautiful.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow I'm curious how you did that, Was it like crushed up stone mixed with epoxy or something?
That's so gorgeous though man!


----------



## Doug21470 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the nice compliments. I used a small pattern I found on the internet, copied it several times and then taped them all together and then onto the wood. Then I put carbon paper underneath and traced the pattern. Routered it free hand with an 1/8" down cut straight bit in the plunge router. Filled it with 2mm crushed Malachite stone, applied CA glue drop by drop, whew... sanded flush to the top initially by putting a small sanding pad in the plunge router and turning the speed way down to its lowest setting. After the glue set up I filled in any voids with Malachite powder, more CA glue then sanded with a belt sander first with 60 grit, 80, 120, then the random orbit sander at 120, 220, 320 then finally several coats of lacquer sprayed on, steel wool #0000 between coats. :smile:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Excellent Doug. Looks great. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's really neat....don't think I've ever seen anything quite like it. Might have to give that stuff a try! :thumbsup:


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Doug21470 said:


> Thank you all for the nice compliments. I used a small pattern I found on the internet, copied it several times and then taped them all together and then onto the wood. Then I put carbon paper underneath and traced the pattern. Routered it free hand with an 1/8" down cut straight bit in the plunge router. Filled it with 2mm crushed Malachite stone, applied CA glue drop by drop, whew... sanded flush to the top initially by putting a small sanding pad in the plunge router and turning the speed way down to its lowest setting. After the glue set up I filled in any voids with Malachite powder, more CA glue then sanded with a belt sander first with 60 grit, 80, 120, then the random orbit sander at 120, 220, 320 then finally several coats of lacquer sprayed on, steel wool #0000 between coats. :smile:


You must have the patience of a saint...thats a lot of routing, with what looks to be a very small bit. Didja break any?


----------



## Scoma (Apr 1, 2011)

Gorgeous piece. Never thought of doing a stone inlay like that....certainly gets my wheels turning.


----------



## Doug21470 (Mar 20, 2011)

mickit said:


> You must have the patience of a saint...thats a lot of routing, with what looks to be a very small bit. Didja break any?


Mikit ~ nope, no broken bits luckly but the bit and the router did heat up considerably. I used a 1/8" dia down cut spiral bit and the depth of cut was about 3/16".


----------



## Designing Woman (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello Doug21470 and congratulations on an absolutely gorgeous tabletop. Personally I would let anyone near the table – it is so beautiful. How long did it take you to complete the table? Where did you source the crushed malachite stone? I saw several Internet sites that featured crushed stone, but is there a specific “size” you recommend? 



Great job!


----------



## Doug21470 (Mar 20, 2011)

Designing Woman said:


> Hello Doug21470 and congratulations on an absolutely gorgeous tabletop. Personally I would let anyone near the table – it is so beautiful. How long did it take you to complete the table? Where did you source the crushed malachite stone? I saw several Internet sites that featured crushed stone, but is there a specific “size” you recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!


I got the crushed Malachite from www.woodturnerscatalog.com, they were about the least expensive and had the cheapest shipping. I ordered the 2mm size and the powdered Malachite. I actually ordered too much, it only took 3 1/2 oz of the 2mm and a 1/2 oz of the powder but at least I have some left over for other projects. I've worked on the table over the past two weekends and will have it totally put together and completed this weekend. Routing the design for the stone took about 1 1/2 hrs. I did practice on some scrap for a little while before hand. Tracing over the pattern with carbon paper took the longest at about 2 hrs. Thank you for the nice compliment and I'll post some pics of the finished piece this weekend hopefully.


----------



## Mills4thrills (May 5, 2011)

that looks and sounds like a lot of work..but it appears to be well worth it, very nice job.


----------



## Doug21470 (Mar 20, 2011)

All finished :smile:


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Well done ...very well done!
Did you rout the fluting on the legs as well?
All in all a very nice piece!


----------



## Doug21470 (Mar 20, 2011)

Routed the flutes on the router table for the best stability.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Excellent work! I don't think I have the patience, or hand control to freehand something like that.:thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

I honestly didn't know you could do this till now. Oh the possibilities.

Awesome work by the way!. Cannot believe you routed all the knot work free hand. :blink:


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I am curious how the Malachite sands down compared to the wood. Did you cover the wood with something while you were leveling the stone?


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Beautiful looking table. I have never gone fluting before, could you tell me your step by step process for this? The start and stop seems like you would have some sort of stop blocks set up on your table, but I have no clue and I would like to give it a shot, they sure add something great to the legs.
Thanks
Nick


----------



## MrWoodworking (Apr 14, 2011)

Splendid work, it looks beautiful. I'm curious to know about grinding down the stone myself.


----------

